# Glow plugs warning light flashing - why



## tokkalosh

I have done a search here and on the net but cannot find an answer so best ask the experts.

The light goes out and the engine starts alright but the plugs light then starts flashing whilst I am driving.

Advise please.

TIA


----------



## 100004

Dickey connection somewhere! if it's the relay, then it could mean the plugs . are still on. Best to take it to an indie diesel shop, they'll sort it. H


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks homerdog, guess I'll spend tomorrow under the bonnet then :roll:


----------



## teemyob

*Glowing*

Glowing constantly usually means the glow plugs are knackered in a word.

Trev


----------



## stitch

Check other stuff on the electrics first. Like the lights. I know this sounds stupid but I will explain why. I run a skoda octavia as a taxi (basically a vw). I was using it recently when I noticed the same thing. The glow plug light was flashing as I was driving. Hadn't affected the starting but flashing all the same. Then later in the day I noticed that the brake lights were on all the time when the sidelights were on. When I checked all the bulbs on the back of the car I found that the driver that usually has it had put a single pole bulb in one of the rear light clusters where a double pole (stop/tail) bulb should be. I corrected the mistake which sorted the light problem but not only that, when I got back in and drove it, the glow plug light stopped flashing. coincidence??? I still don't know. It could have been shorting something out. The glow plug light has never done it before and has never done it since!!


----------



## stitch

Hello mate

I couldn't go to bed without looking it up so searched the web a bit.
Found this post on a vw forum

"I've not heard much about it in the English cars, but the US spec calls for an indicator for when a brake bulb is blown. VW decided to use a flashing glow plug light to indicate this, and I'm not sure if the UK spec ones are the same. It's worth checking your brake lights and making sure they're all working ok. Then it could be the brake switch which is known to be faulty quite a lot of times, but again this depends on the failed bulb indicator system I just detailed. The switch either doesn't turn the brake lights on or they don't go off.
Those are simple things to check, so have a look and get back to us."
This was the reply "Thanks for that - I had been told that I had one brake light out (which I had totally forgotten about) - and when I checked them both bulbs had failed. Seems like the UK spec might include similar to the US. Not sure why the warning wasn't on solidly rather than only some of the time though? Seems to have fixed it - at least haven't had a recurrence yet." 

I just typed 'vw flashing glow plug light' into google and got a load of hits back.

Worth checking out.

Dan


----------



## tokkalosh

Many thanks for that Dan, obviously my search wording wasn't as good as yours, will go out and check the bulbs.

( I have used the 'Thank you' button for you too)


----------



## stitch

No probs

Let us know the outcome

Dan


----------



## tokkalosh

Wahey, brilliant.

Covers off (do it alone job) checked all bulbs. Lights on, indicators on
Found a corroded connection on the left rear indicator and one of the rear side light bulbs was loose (cheap bulbs I think, the lugs wear down).

All sorted now - brill.

Could probably have read the owners manual and found out about the flashig light but much nicer to use MHF :wink: :wink: 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## wackywyco

*Glowplug light flashing*

Yes, I think I can tell you the fault.. IF .. take note when the light is flashing and apply the footbrake..if then the light goes out but comes back on (usually within about ten miles), then the fault is the brakelight switch. This switch serves a dual purpose, besides operating the brakelights should the throttle ever stick open then applying the footbrake cuts out the engine. this is fairly common on VWs but no mention is made in any publication. VW diagnostics will pick it up. the last switch I bought was for a late LT and cost around £15. It is fitted to the brake pedal mounting. Hope this is of some help..PS When this happened to me it was an AA man who explained the cure. Cheers..


----------



## 100004

Great work people! Diesels and cars in general, are getting to clever electric wise. These feed backs are going to cause many probs when the vehicle gets old. Where are the Japanese convertions?! H


----------

